#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Έναρξη επαγγέλματος

## katka

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται για να κάνεις έναρξη?

----------


## ALIKI

Για την πραγματοποίηση της έναρξης επαγγέλματος, ο μηχανικός θα πρέπει να συγκεντρώσει ένα αριθμό δικαιολογητικών και να πραγματοποιήσει μια σειρά διαδικασιών. Συγκεκριμένα,

1.Αγορά:

Βιβλίου Εσόδων - Εξόδων.Μπλοκ Αποδείξεων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών με ανάλυση Φ.Π.Α.Σφραγίδα Μηχανικού διαστάσεων 8 εκ. x 3 εκ.2.Kατάθεση δικαιολογητικών στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ:

Δελτίο Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας και φωτοτυπία του.Βεβαίωση εξώφλησης εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.Βεβαίωση εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ.Συμπλήρωση του εντύπου Μ2.Αντίγραφο του συμβολαίου της επαγγελματικής στέγης-έδρας ατομικής επιχείρησης.3.Θεώρηση βιβλίων και αποδείξεων στο τμήμα Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων (Κ.Β.Σ.) της ΔΟΥ:

Αντίγραφο έναρξης επαγγέλματος.Δελτίο Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας και φωτοτυπία του.Βεβαίωση εξόφλησης εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.Βεβαίωση εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ.Βεβαίωση εξόφλησης εισφορών ΙΚΑ.Βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων.Μπλόκ αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών.Παράθεση

Το βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων θα πρέπει να είναι αριθμημένο (αν δεν είναι ήδη αριθμημένο) ξεκινώντας από την πρώτη δεξιά σελίδα του δεύτερου φύλλου και αριθμώντας επάνω δεξιά μόνο τις σελίδες που βρίσκονται στο δεξί μέρος του βιβλίου συνεχόμενα (1,2,3...).

Το μπλοκ αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών θα πρέπει να σε κάθε σελίδα εντύπως ή με σφραγίδα το ονοματεπώνυμο ή την επωνυμία, το επάγγελμα, τη διεύθυνση, τον ΑΦΜ και τη ΔOΥ του εκδότη. Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχει ενιάια αρίθμηση (σελίδα παρά σελίδα - τα αποκόμματα δεν αριθμούνται).

----------


## Xάρης

Η Αλίκη στα έγραψε πολύ αναλυτικά.
Τα ίδια αλλά και άλλες πληροφορίες που είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου φανούν χρήσιμες αν τώρα ξεκινάς την επαγγελματική σου σταδιοδρομία ως μηχανικός, θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Ubiquites

Καλησπέρα, για την έναρξη που ζητάνε να συμπληρώσουμε το Μ2, στα στοιχεία δραστηριοτήτων υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά που μπορεί να συμπληρώσει ένας Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, που καταντάει αστείο! Αν δεν βάλει κάποια επιλογή από αυτές και μελλοντικά ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόστιμο; Γενικά με ποια λογική το έχουν εξειδικεύσει τόσο, μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος;

Είναι κάτι εντελώς τυπικό ή θα έχει επιπτώσεις αν δεν συμβαδίζει μελλοντικά με την δουλειά κάποιου;

----------


## Xάρης

Βάλε όσα ΚΑΔ θέλεις. Τζάμπα δεν είναι;
Και αν ξεχάσεις κανένα, μη στεναχωριέσαι, στο μέλλον μπορείς να προσθέσεις κι άλλα.

----------


## Ubiquites

Αυτό θα κάνω, θα τα βάλω όλα να μην ταλαιπωρούμαι αργότερα να προσθέτω... Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------

